# Big Beach Bull



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I got to go out on west beach this morning and did a little good.
I got 2 Jackfish at about 20 lbs each , on shad .
Then a smokin run that I almost couldnt stop.
It was a big bull shark about 6 ft long.
I tried to pick it up and it was plenty heavy, maybe 120 lbs or so.
I got the run about 8:00 am on shad,(pogie).
He smoked off some line till I had only about 30 yrds left on the spool.
I didnt think I was gonna stop him.
Now these are my bull red reels, ambassdor 7000's and they aint built for big sharks. But it passed the test.
It was about a 25 minute fight.
Take a look a this mono leader drop. 
500 lb test and it took a licken and kept on catch'in.
Every blue moon I might have a shark cut throught that stuff but not often.
They are mostly bitten down on the big 16/0 circle hooks.
Love them circles...............
Went home at 10:00 am..........to go to the deer woods at father in laws place.
Ya'll have a good catch this weekend.
R.R.....


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Thats a nice morning of fishing.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Good job Ray. Glad to hear to got to feel something good pull.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

sweet catch on that small reel.


----------



## CypressTexas (Jan 2, 2005)

great report :cheers:


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Wish I was there. Congrats!


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

You werent kidding, thats a fat bull shark.


----------



## 1txrcher (May 22, 2005)

Great looking shark Congrats to you man...thing of beauty


----------



## csande17525 (Jan 24, 2006)

nice one ray. . . . 7000's hold up reel well, 

chris


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Nice read, thanks for posting.


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

Awesome catch on the 7000. Congrats!!


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Redfishr,

Where you fishing solo? If so did you just leader that bad boy straight onto the beach, with no tail ropping?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

ZenDaddy said:


> Redfishr,
> 
> Where you fishing solo? If so did you just leader that bad boy straight onto the beach, with no tail ropping?


Yes I was by myself.
Once he was stuck on the first bar, I put my rod back in the holder and yes, just drug him up on the beach, by the leader.
I did put on a pair of leather gloves.


----------



## sherwood (Mar 28, 2006)

That's some nice fishing.



What pound line do you run on your 7000?


----------



## snap (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks for posting, big catch for a small reel.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

sherwood said:


> That's some nice fishing.
> 
> What pound line do you run on your 7000?


30 lb. test suffix.....


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Mighty nice, I'm sure that was a great fight.


----------



## TeamOso (Sep 10, 2006)

How far were you castin for that monster?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

TeamOso said:


> How far were you castin for that monster?


I waded to the second bar and cast 50 or 60 yds.
He almost stripped me.


----------



## bigmark (Jun 28, 2006)

Where are the pics of the reds at?? I didn't think you were shark fishing? Just kidding. Nice one. I bet that was fun.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

bigmark said:


> Where are the pics of the reds at?? I didn't think you were shark fishing? Just kidding. Nice one. I bet that was fun.


I cant seem to catch any Reds.....................I need another hunt.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Nice shark Ray! You caught it on some really good tackle too!


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice report. I wish I could catch a shark like that


----------

